# fellow & member



## historia (Nov 6, 2011)

Γνωρίζει κανείς τη διαφορά fellow και member, όσον αφορά το μέλος μιας επιστημονικής κοινότητας; Μεταφράζονται και τα δύο "μέλος" ή για το πρώτο ισχύει (και ή μόνο) το "εταίρος";


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

Γεια, καλωσήρθες.

Το member είναι υπερώνυμο. Όλοι είναι μέλη.
Υπάρχουν associate members, πρόσεδρα μέλη, ordinary members, τακτικά μέλη, fellows, εταίροι. Για περισσότερα, θέλει διάβασμα.


Από Wikipedia:
Learned or professional societies
Fellows are the highest grade of membership of most professional or learned societies (see for example, the Chartered Institute of Arbitrators). Lower grades are referred to as members (who typically share voting rights with the fellows), or associates (who may or may not, depending on whether "associate" status is a form of full membership).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fellow#Learned_or_professional_societies


----------



## historia (Nov 6, 2011)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι έχουμε και τα _αντεπιστέλλοντα μέλη_ (τιμητικός τίτλος για μέλη που κατοικούν αλλού), _corresponding members_, και τα _επίτιμα μέλη, honorary members_.


----------



## historia (Nov 6, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 7, 2011)

historia said:


> Γνωρίζει κανείς τη διαφορά fellow και member, όσον αφορά το μέλος μιας επιστημονικής κοινότητας;



Πολύ σωστές όλες οι παρατηρήσεις του nickel. Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι fellows έχουν οι επιστημονικές ενώσεις/εταιρείες (societies/associations), όχι οι επιστημονικές κοινότητες (communities).


----------



## Resident (Nov 7, 2011)

Fellows are elected from the members pool by the members, nearly every year. It reflects status within the respective scientific community. It is the path toward a more substantial award later on. At least in the societies that I know of.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Έχω μερικά τέτοια για το St. Antony's College, Oxford:

Dean πρύτανης;
Warden διευθυντής;
Sub-Warden υποδιευθυντής;
associate fellow πρόσεδρος εταίρος; (αυτό το πήρα από τούτο το νήμα)
research fellow(ship) εταίρος ερευνητής;
research assistant βοηθός ερευνητής;
governing body σύγκλητος;
Senior Tutor Ανώτερος Φροντιστής;
tutor for admissions υπεύθυνος επιλογής φοιτητών;
to have rooms in Winchester Road (για εταίρο) έχω δωμάτια; (Τα rooms περιλάμβαναν σίγουρα και γραφείο όπου ο καθηγητής δεχόταν τους φοιτητές για ζητήματά τους, αλλά μήπως περιλάμβαναν μόνο γραφείο και καθόλου κατάλυμα; Η Winchester Road είναι μία από τις οδούς που περιβάλλουν το κολέγιο.)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2013)

Τα _αντεπιστέλλοντα μέλη_ θα μου θυμίζουν πάντα βιβλία του Ιούλιου Βερν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

> Dean πρύτανης;


Αυτός αλλού κοσμήτορας αναφέρεται, γιατί ο πρύτανης είναι του πανεπιστημίου ολόκληρου κι όχι των ομόσπονδων κολλεγίων. 



> Warden διευθυντής;


Σε άλλα κολλέγια ο warden λέγεται πρόεδρος ή master ή provost (και στο δικό μου που έχουμε πρόεδρο, warden είναι διοικητική υπάλληλος, χωρίς πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο)



> Sub-Warden υποδιευθυντής;


Ή ότι υπό- ή αντί- είναι ο πιο πάνω. 



> governing body σύγκλητος;


Tα κολλέγια δεν έχουν συνήθως σύγκλητο, το πανεπιστήμιο έχει σύγκλητο. Όμως το Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης δεν έχει σύγκλητο, έχει συμβούλιο (Council). Θα το έλεγα ΔΣ του κολλεγίου, για να μην μπερδευτούμε. 



> Senior Tutor Ανώτερος Φροντιστής;



O αρμόδιος για τα ζητήματα των μεταπτυχιακών φοιτητών. ΄Ή όπως το περιγράφει στο Χιουζ:_The Senior Tutor's role is to coordinate the college's pastoral care and academic support of its student members. He heads the tutorial team consisting of Tutors, Admissions Tutors and Academic Office staff, and is responsible for ensuring that students receive appropriate support and advice_



> to have rooms in Winchester Road (για εταίρο) έχω δωμάτια; (Τα rooms περιλάμβαναν σίγουρα και γραφείο όπου ο καθηγητής δεχόταν τους φοιτητές για ζητήματά τους, αλλά μήπως περιλάμβαναν μόνο γραφείο και καθόλου κατάλυμα; Η Winchester Road είναι μία από τις οδούς που περιβάλλουν το κολέγιο.)


Εγώ θα το καταλάβαινα κατάλυμα κι όχι γραφείο. Αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. 

Ξέρω ότι δεν βρήκα λύσεις, ελπίζω να βοήθησα όμως.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Να προτείνω:

research fellow = ερευνητής (εδώ)
research assistant = βοηθός ερευνητής
senior tutor = ανώτερος επόπτης σπουδών
tutor for admissions = υπεύθυνος εγγραφών


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Επίσης το have rooms συνήθως σημαίνει ότι νοικιάζει διαμέρισμα. Αλλιώς αναφέρεται στο γραφείο του. Όχι πάντως το πανεπιστημιακό γραφείο και διαμέρισμα διαμονής μαζί.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους/ες.
SBE και Νίκελ, ο λόγος που μίλησα για γραφείο είναι ότι στην αφήγηση λέει ότι ένας άρτι αφιχθείς υποψήφιος διδάκτορας επισκέφτηκε τον καθηγητή in his rooms για να συζητήσουν ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το αντικείμενο της διατριβής του. Τότε, εκείνος του είπε ότι είχαν αποθέσει προ ολίγου πάνω στο γραφείο του (office) κάτι κούτες με έγγραφα από ένα αρχείο μεγάλου οργανισμού, και του είπε, "για ρίξτε μια ματιά, μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει". Δηλ. συζήτηση και χώρο γραφείου μου θυμίζουν αυτά, παρά επίσκεψη σε διαμέρισμα.
Επίσης, ένας άλλος καθηγητής, που έγινε και φίλος του, είχε κι αυτός rooms επί χρόνια δίπλα στον περί ου. Και αναρωτήθηκα: οι καθηγητές και εταίροι αυτοί τους παραχωρούνται διαμερίσματα όπου ζουν επί χρόνια δίπλα στο κολέγιο; Μπορεί ναι, γιατί όχι; Απλά δεν έχω ιδέα, και αναρωτήθηκα, σε συνδυασμό βέβαια και με το σκηνικό της αποπάνω παραγράφου.

Edit: Ζητώ συγνώμη, διόρθωσα το desk σε office.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Γενικά όλοι οι πανεπιστημιακοί του κολλεγίου έχουν διαμέρισμα σε κατοικία του κολλεγίου καθώς και σίτιση και υποχρέωση να εμφανίζονται στις κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις του κολλεγίου* (π.χ. να πηγαίνουν για φαγητό στην τραπεζαρία χ φορές το μήνα). Αν αποφασίσεις ότι δεν θέλεις να μείνεις εκεί, συνήθως σου δίνουν μια μικρή επιδότηση ενοικίου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα κολλέγια ήταν κάποτε μοναστήρια, και πιο πρόσφατα οι πανεπιστημιακοί δεν μπορούσαν να παντρευτούν και να κρατήσουν τη θέση τους (με εξαίρεση τον πρόεδρο). Θυμάμαι μια ιστορία που μου λέγανε για έναν του 19ου αιώνα που έκανε μηχανορραφίες για να εκλεγεί πρόεδρος γιατί ήθελε να παντρευτεί την εκλεκτή της καρδιάς του- εννοείται ότι η σχέση ήταν μυστική.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα, κατάλαβα.
Δηλ. παλιά όλοι οι πανεπιστημιακοί έμεναν άγαμοι; ή πάλι παραχωρούσαν τη θέση τους σε άλλους, αγάμους;


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2013)

Τα περί υποχρεωτικής αγαμίας στα πανεπιστήμια δεν μου κάνουν πια εντύπωση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Αν είναι μέχρι το 1850 περίπου, το καταλαβαίνω. Για _μετά_ μου έκανε εντύπωση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

To πανεπιστήμιο είναι και σύζυγος και εραστής, όπως θα έλεγαν όλες σχεδόν οι καθηγήτριες πανεπιστημίου που έχω γνωρίσει. Απλά αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια το είχαν και κανονισμό κάποτε. Όχι πως έχει αλλάξει πολύ η κατάσταση. 

Από την άλλη το κολλέγιο σου προσφέρει στέγη, τροφή, κάποιον να σου καθαρίζει και να σου σιδερώνει, επαγγελματική καταξίωση, κοινωνική ζωή υψηλού επιπέδου κλπ, που σημαίνει ότι η επαγγελματική πρόοδος είναι ευκολότερη. 'Οπότε δεν μένουν και πολλά κίνητρα για να θες να παντρευτείς. Για όσα απομένουν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές προτάσεις, όπως η πρόταση του Κρικ, από το 1961, η οποία βεβαίως τη σήμερον ακούγεται λίγο παλιομοδίτικη και χοντροκομμένη, αλλά είναι μέσα στο πνεύμα της παροχής υπηρεσιών από το κολλέγιο. 

_ In 1961 Crick resigned as a fellow of Churchill College, Cambridge, when it proposed to build a chapel.
When Sir Winston Churchill wrote to him pointing out that "none need enter [the chapel] unless they wish", Crick replied that on those grounds, the college should build a brothel, and enclosed a cheque for 10 guineas.
"My hope is that eventually it will be possible to build permanent accommodation within the college, to house a carefully chosen selection of young ladies in the charge of a suitable Madam who, once the institution has become traditional, will doubtless be provided, without offence, with dining rights at the High Table," he wrote._


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αν είναι μέχρι το 1850 περίπου, το καταλαβαίνω. Για _μετά_ μου έκανε εντύπωση.



Σε μερικά κολλέγια ήταν και πιο αργά, μέχρι αρχές 20ού αιώνα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

:) Σαν τον Κρικ σκέφτομαι κι εγώ. Σχολιάζοντας προχτές την τραγική αυτοκτονία του Άαρον Σουόρτς, δεν είπα: «Χάθηκε να βρεθεί κανένας πνευματικός να του μιλήσει;» Είπα: «Χάθηκε να βρεθεί καμιά ωραία κοπελιά να του αλαφρύνει τις σκοτούρες;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> :) Σαν τον Κρικ σκέφτομαι κι εγώ. Σχολιάζοντας προχτές την τραγική αυτοκτονία του Άαρον Σουόρτς, δεν είπα: «Χάθηκε να βρεθεί κανένας πνευματικός να του μιλήσει;» Είπα: «Χάθηκε να βρεθεί καμιά ωραία κοπελιά να του αλαφρύνει τις σκοτούρες;»



Σχετικό: My Aaron Swartz, whom I loved (Quinn Norton on Aaron Swartz)


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2013)

Θλιβερό αυτό το: I told him, time and again, that this was his 20s. It would be better in his 30s. Just wait. Please, just hold on. Βέβαια, αν φοβάσαι ότι θα 'σαι φυλακή για τα επόμενα 50 (!) χρόνια...


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2013)

Μια καλή πανεπιστημιακή ψυχή μού έγραψε τα εξής σε σχέση με τους όρους που κατέθεσα προ ημερών στο παρόν νήμα, και τα βάζω εδώ σαν πληροφορίες για τους διαβάτες:

Το πλησιέστερο προς το *Dean* είναι το κοσμήτορας, αν και δεν έχει παντού τις ίδιες αρμοδιότητες.

Το *Warden* στα περισσότερα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια δηλώνει τον ορισμένο επιβλέποντα ή επιστάτη σε μια φοιτητική εστία, που είναι συνήθως ένας μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής ή και κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο που επιβλέπει τη λειτουργία της. Στην Οξφόρδη ονομάζεται έτσι ο επικεφαλής κάποιου κολλεγίου, που σε άλλα κολλέγια μπορεί να φέρει άλλη ονομασία. Δεν είναι το αντίστοιχο του πρύτανη ενός ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου, γιατί ο Warden διοικεί ένα μόνο από τα κολλέγια. Στην Οξφόρδη ο πρύτανης του πανεπιστημίου ονομάζεται Chancellor, σε άλλα μπορεί να είναι και President ή κάτι άλλο. Το St Antony’s της Οξφόρδης διοικείται από Warden. Υποθέτω ότι θα πρέπει να το μεταφράσετε ως πρόεδρο. Σε άλλα κολλέγια υπάρχει president ή rector. Η λέξη όμως πρύτανης στα ελληνικά δηλώνει τον προϊστάμενο όλου του ιδρύματος και όχι ενός μέρους του. Συναφής θα είναι και η μετάφραση του *sub-warden*.

*Fellow κττ.*: Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ο θεσμός του fellow αντίστοιχος με τον αγγλοσαξωνικό. Εταίρος και πρόσεδρος εταίρος για τη μετάφραση είναι μια λύση. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει ούτε research fellow(ship). Η μετάφραση που δίνεται είναι λογική αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν αποδίδει το πραγματικό νόημα. Στα περισσότερα σύγχρονα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια είναι τιμητική θέση, αν και συχνότατα όχι μόνιμη, ο ερευνητής αυτός έχει, συνήθως από πρόγραμμα, μια δικιά του χρηματοδότηση που μπορεί να είναι και πολυετής και διευθύνει την έρευνά του με ανεξαρτησία ενώ το κολλέγιο ή το πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο είναι προσκολλημένος βασικά τον φιλοξενεί επωφελούμενο από το πρόγραμμα με διάφορους τρόπους. Ο *research assistant* είναι ένας επιστήμονας εμπλεκόμενος σε μια έρευνα, ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα, με σύμβαση αλλά χωρίς ερευνητική αυτονομία.
Στην Οξφόρδη και το Καίμπριτζ τα κολλέγια έχουν fellows συνδεδεμένους με αυτά που λαμβάνουν ένα τακτικό μισθό από αυτά, έχουν το γραφείο τους, κάποτε μένουν και μέσα στο κολλέγιο, είναι μέλη του πανεπιστημίου, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα λέκτορες ή καθηγητές. Συμμετέχουν όμως στις εργασίες του κολλεγίου. Κάποιος π.χ. που έχει πάψει να είναι λέκτορας μπορεί να αναλάβει επόπτης μιας διατριβής ελλείψει άλλου πιο κατάλληλου.

*Governing body* μπορεί να είναι είτε η Σύγκλητος είτε μια Διοικούσα Επιτροπή, είτε το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ιδρύματος. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και τα Πανεπιστήμια σε Αγγλία και Αμερική μπορεί να έχουν ένα από αυτά ή δύο σε συνδυασμό. Το σύστημα που έχει υιοθετηθεί προσφάτως για τα ελληνικά ΑΕΙ είναι συνδυασμός Συγκλήτου για τα ακαδημαϊκά θέματα και Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου (αποτελούμενο από εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά μέλη) για την οικονομική διαχείριση.

*Senior Tutor* είναι ένας fellow του κολλεγίου ή άλλο μέλος του ακαδημαϊκού προσωπικού ενός πανεπιστήμιο με πολύ ευρείες αρμοδιότητες, έχει την εποπτεία κατ' αρχήν των private tutors. Για κάθε προπτυχιακό φοιτητή ορίζεται ένα μέλος του κολλεγίου ή πανεπιστημίου ως ακαδημαϊκός υπεύθυνος για τη δουλειά του αλλά και αρμόδιος για τη παροχή βοήθειας σε όποια άλλα προβλήματα της ζωής του (pastoral care). O Senior Tutor συντονίζει και επιβλέπει τους private tutors αλλά είναι και ο ίδιος υπεύθυνος για την ακαδημαϊκή ζωή και ευημερία των φοιτητών με ευρύτατες αρμοδιότητες. Εμείς στο Τμήμα μας στο Πανεπιστήμιο είχαμε ορίσει μέλη ΔΕΠ ως ακαδημαϊκούς υπευθύνους/συμβούλους των φοιτητών στους οποίους μπορούσαν να καταφύγουν αυτοί για τα πάσης φύσεως προβλήματά τους. Για μετάφραση το "φροντιστής" το αποκλείω. Το επόπτης σπουδών είναι εν μέρει σωστό αλλά δεν καλύπτει τα υπόλοιπα. Να ένα job description από το Imperial College μήπως σας έλθει κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα.

Ο *tutor for admissions* είναι υπεύθυνος επιλογής φοιτητών, αλλά δεν τις κάνει μόνος του· συνεργάζεται με τον πρόεδρο ή τον διευθυντή του Τμήματος ή του Κολλεγίου. Έχει όμως ευρύτερες αρμοδιότητες: είναι υπεύθυνος για το σχεδιασμό της στρατηγικής του Τμήματος (πάντα μαζί με τον πρόεδρο), για το πόσοι θα εισαχθούν, με ποια κριτήρια, ποια βαθμολογία κλπ. Τελευταία βέβαια έχουν συσταθεί στα πανεπιστήμια ειδικά γραφεία για να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά. Στα αμερικανικά μάλιστα πανεπιστήμια είναι πολύ μεγάλα.

*Rooms*: Η Winchester Road είναι ένας δρόμος δίπλα στο St. Antony's και πολλοί καθηγητές έχουν τα γραφεία τους εκεί, αλλά φαίνεται ότι σε κάποιο σπίτι εκεί (είναι residential area) ζούσε κάποτε ο Χ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Χ διατηρούσε το γραφείο του στη Winchester Road και αυτά είναι τα rooms που αναφέρονται στη συνέχεια [ΣΣ: εδώ]. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις αναφέρονται έτσι στα δωμάτια που κατοικούν οι φοιτητές, ή τα διαμερίσματα μικρά ή μεγαλύτερα που κατοικούν παραδοσιακά μόνιμα μέσα στα κολλέγια πολλοί καθηγητές που δεν έχουν οικογένεια.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε κι εσένα και την πανεπιστημιακή ψυχή που σου έδωσε τις πληροφορίες. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. The spirit of the forum was here.


----------



## 666 (Dec 17, 2015)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχουμε και professorial fellow, visiting fellow, και fellow που αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη τιμητική έδρα, π.χ. Hauser fellow.

Πολύ προβληματικοι όλοι οι fellow στη μετάφραση, ιδίως όταν το γυρνάει και σε fellowship ταυτόχρονα. Θα επανέλθω με δικές μου προτάσεις αφού με επιμεληθεί καθηγητής έδρας και ερευνητής, και μου δώσει τα απολύτως ακαδημαϊκά φώτα του.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 15, 2019)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, και καταρχήν ένα ευχαριστώ για τις εκατοντάδες φορές που έχω βρει βοήθεια ή ενδιαφέροντα κείμενα/απόψεις εδώ μέσα.
Να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας και για τον praelector; Αφορά το Corpus Christi College της Οξφόρδης το 2017. Από έναν συνδυασμό wikipedia και αποδόσεων άλλων όρων που έχω διαβάσει στα δικά σας νήματα, θα συμφωνούσατε με σκέτο "επόπτης" ή με το "ακαδημαϊκός σύμβουλος" που δίνει το wordreference για το tutor;


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2019)

Αν είχα να διαλέξω από τα δύο θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο. 
Ο tutor δεν είναι απαραίτητα και supervisor (επόπτης).


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2019)

Γεια σου, antongoun, καλωσήρθες.

Για να ξέρουμε και για το παρελθόν του όρου, ο Κουμανούδης αποδίδει τη λατινική λέξη σαν *υπαναγνώστη*, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με τον Δημητράκο είναι «ο προς διδασκαλίαν αναγινώσκων ενώπιον τινών». One who reads aloud and expounds (to a class), σύμφωνα με το Oxford Latin Dictionary.

Μια και ο _lector_ έγινε _λέκτορας_, ίσως θα μπορούσαμε κάποια στιγμή να δούμε και τον *προλέκτορα* ή τον *υπολέκτορα*.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 16, 2019)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο, καλώς σας βρήκα. 
Εάν είχατε να μεταφράσετε το μικρό βιογραφικό ενός συνεργάτη σε συλλογικό τόμο, θα αποτολμούσατε στα ελληνικά το "προλέκτορας"; Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά με σταμάτησε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αποτελέσματα στο google (εκτός από ένα, μια συζήτηση για την απόδοση όρων εν είδει σημειώσεων) συν ότι η λέξη δε φέρνει στον νου του Έλληνα αναγνώστη κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Ωστόσο, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος praelector στην Οξφόρδη, και ούτως ή άλλως ως μεταφραστική λογική τη βρίσκω θεμιτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2019)

Καλωσόρισες.

Προ/υπολέκτορας (ή ό,τι αποφασίσεις) μαζί με τον ξένο όρο σε παρένθεση μου φαίνεται μια χαρά.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 16, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Dr, ναι, ίσως αυτό τελικά.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 31, 2022)

Emeritus Fellow = Επίτιμος Εταίρος;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2022)

Μπορεί να είναι και Emeritus Fellow > Ομότιμος Εταίρος.

The title of Emeritus Professor or Emeritus Fellow can be awarded to eligible *former members of staff* to recognise their distinguished service and a continuing association with the University.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2022)

Άμα είναι να πιάσουμε όλες τις πιθανές βαθμίδες, να αναφέρω ότι το πανεπιστήμιο που εργάζομαι έχει διαχωρίσει τη διδασκαλία απο την έρευνα (όπως κάνουν πολλά πλέον) και από το συνδυασμό και των δύο. Έτσι μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαμε:
Teaching Fellows, senior teaching fellows, professorial teaching fellows
Research Fellows, senior research fellows, professorial teaching fellows και
Academics (lecturer, reader/ associate professor, professor)
Η διαφορά ήταν στο είδος του συμβολαίου. Πχ ο teaching fellow είχε 10% του χρόνου του για έρευνα κι ο research fellow 10% για διδασκαλία ενώ οι academics ήταν οι μόνοι που μπορούσαν να γίνουν πρυτάνεις ή να πάρουν κάποιες άλλες διοικητικές θέσεις.
Βαθμολογικά/ μισθολογικά δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές και θεωρητικά μπορεί κάποιος να μεταπηδήσει από τη μία οδό εξέλιξης στην άλλη, αν και στην πράξη αν είσαι teaching fellow είσαι καταδικασμένος γιατί ποτέ δεν θα έχεις το χρόνο που χρειάζεται για να δείξεις ερευνητικό έργο αντάξιο ενός research fellow ή ενός academic κι έτσι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μετακινηθείς, εκτός αν βρεις δικό σου χρόνο, δικούς σου πόρους κλπ. Είναι όμως για πολλούς μια πίσω πόρτα στο σύστημα, που μπορεί να σε πάει εκεί που θέλεις κάποια στιγμή.
Και φυσικά υπάρχει και η συμπαθής τάξη των μάνατζερ (μην τους μπερδεύουμε με τους διοικητικούς υπαλλήλους), που σε ένα σοβαρό πανεπιστήμιο είναι πανεπιστημιακοί με καθήκοντα ούτε διδακτικά, ούτε ερευνητικά αλλά οργανωτικά. Αυτούς τί τους κάνουμε; Έτσι τελικά βρέθηκε λύση, καταργήθηκαν οι επιπλέον τίτλοι, στο εξής όλοι lecturers, associate professors, professors κλπ. Αλλά επειδή κάπου θα εμφανιστεί και πάλι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω, είπα να να αναφέρω, αν μη τι άλλο, για ιστορικούς λόγους.


----------

